# Counter-strike Source help



## import810 (Jan 30, 2005)

My cs:s stopped working it said my graphic drivers were out of date, so i updated them. Now the game doesn't work at all even when I try to set it back to factory settings.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

How does the game "not work at all". Please explain what occurs when trying to load the game. Interesting that it clued you in on the fact you were using older drivers. I've only seen a couple of games that do this. Which graphics card do you have?


----------



## import810 (Jan 30, 2005)

i have an agp 8x Nvidia GForce4 FX5200. When i load it it now it sais video settings incorrect would you like to convert it back to factory settings. I choose yes and it just restarts and sais the same thing.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

what kind and where did you get your 'new' drivers


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

uninstall the drivers completely. There's a program called 'DriverCleaner'(which is free) that may help you completely remove it. Then re-install.


----------



## inferno456 (Jun 29, 2005)

I have da same problem!!


----------



## FireBlaze00 (Jul 21, 2005)

What drivers am i supposed to uninstall.....


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Video card drivers.


----------



## rickyoswald (Jul 21, 2005)

I have exactly the same problem with my GeForceFX 5200 card. It says "video settings incorrect would you like to convert it back to factory settings?" I choose yes and it just restarts and says the same thing.


----------



## machupichu (Jul 23, 2005)

I have the same video card but i even can't 'play' the game. This is the second time i installed half-life 2 on my pc and before gaming he demands to login. I did that, but now he asks my cd-key. I enter my cd-key that i can find on my box, but he says this cd-key is already used! I think it has something to do about this is the second time I install it. But I really don't know the problem. Plz help...


----------



## Flashmonkey (Oct 20, 2004)

This happened to me also, I just uninstalled every graphics drivers I had, and installed the nvidia 71.89 drivers. If this still doesnt help, try the Omega Drivers. There is a chance of them not working because they are out of date (Forceware 66.93), but I used them before I reinstalled the 71.89 drivers and they were fine, plus Omega Drivers are very stable.


----------



## rickyoswald (Jul 21, 2005)

I uninstalled my graphics drivers, reset my computer and installed the latest ones from nvidia.com (Geforce English WinXP/2k drivers), reset again after the installation prompted to do so yet CS still does not work, same error;
http://www.philoswald.f2s.com/error.jpg


----------



## rickyoswald (Jul 21, 2005)

For anyone who is still interested in this topic, I am using a Geforce 5200 (128). I think this card is basically too crap to run some games properly, I was looking at the Battlefield 2 minimum spec and it specified Geforce 5700 as the minimum so I guess the bottom end series 5 cards just don't cut it anymore.


----------



## SkizMaroo (Aug 3, 2005)

Drop back to the next latest driver release. Currently release 7.1.8.9 works. The latest (77.72) does not. It gives you all kinds of errors before finally crapping out. I have a 5200 and tried to update and got all the same crap. :up: 

The 5200 works pretty good if you dont try to max out the settings.

Skiz


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

bah, the newest nvidia drivers were givin me hell too... all my videos were washed out and extremely bright... i just rolled back to the 71.89's. hope they work. 

and a 5200 is gettin mighty outdated...


----------



## SkizMaroo (Aug 3, 2005)

in3rt!a said:


> and a 5200 is gettin mighty outdated...


True that, hell its been outdated. It does ok by me though. I used it for HL2, BF2, Doom3, and CSS. I doubt I'll replace the card. My next gen machine is going to be 64 bit with PCI express. Yeah, baby!


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

SkizMaroo said:


> True that, hell its been outdated. It does ok by me though. I used it for HL2, BF2, Doom3, and CSS. I doubt I'll replace the card. My next gen machine is going to be 64 bit with PCI express. Yeah, baby!


woot woot!

itll be worth replaying all those games on a good system, just because the expierence is sooo much different on a machine that can turn all the eye candy on for you, especially doom 3 and hl2. i went from an athlon xp with a fx5600 to the computer i built in my signature, and believe me... _wow._


----------



## rickyoswald (Jul 21, 2005)

Bit off topic but is the FX range of processors only 32bit? I thought an FX5600 would be faster than 3200?


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

FX5600 = graphics card. nVidia FX5600XT 256MB is what i had.

AMD 3200+ = 64bit processor. very different pieces of hardware.


----------



## SkizMaroo (Aug 3, 2005)

in3rt!a said:


> woot woot!
> 
> itll be worth replaying all those games on a good system, just because the expierence is sooo much different on a machine that can turn all the eye candy on for you, especially doom 3 and hl2. i went from an athlon xp with a fx5600 to the computer i built in my signature, and believe me... _wow._


Theres a few games I will revisit. My machine itself isnt too shabby. P4 2.8GHz (overclocked to 3.012) w/ HT technology on an Asus MB, 1GB PC 3200 DDR. Even the GForce has 256MB RAM. Still, your right the graphics card makes all the difference in gaming. Damn, you shamed me into buying a card. Can I borrow $200?


----------



## rickyoswald (Jul 21, 2005)

Haha okay my mistake, but Athlon do make a 64bit range of Processors called FX (FX5500, 5600, 5700 etc.)


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

rickyoswald said:


> Haha okay my mistake, but Athlon do make a 64bit range of Processors called FX (FX5500, 5600, 5700 etc.)


close, they're called FX-53, FX-55, FX-57.


----------



## SkizMaroo (Aug 3, 2005)

rickyoswald said:


> Haha okay my mistake, but Athlon do make a 64bit range of Processors called FX (FX5500, 5600, 5700 etc.)


Hold out for the Intel line of 64 bit procs, man. Put it on a motherboard with PCI express, instead of AGP, slap in a nice GForce 6800 (or whatever suits your fancy) and watch the pixels fly. Yeah c'mon! Hopefully they will be writing gaming code in 64 bit before too long.

Smoked almonds rule...seriously, though...there must be a way to dictate if your CSS server is a LAN server or Internet server...or both? Oh yeah, and how doess CSS score? Does score = # of kills (or frags if you prefer)? Or is it an overall performance review of your gameplay. Isnt there a manual somewhere?

          ​    ​


----------



## SkizMaroo (Aug 3, 2005)

Testing 123


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

i guess you could look at the score a couple of ways. If you're in a league for CS:S, score is kept by number of rounds won; that is, everytime your team eliminated the other team, +1 point. 

if youre just in a pub just playing around, usually the guy with the most kills is king.


----------



## SkizMaroo (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, Im definitely not in a league. Even when I play online I pretty much get schooled. And I know its a bunch of 10-12 year olds kicking my butt. I could take any of them in Pac Man  

But I dont want to "take" the score in any way. I want to know what it means. I know he who has the most frags wins, but how do you know exactly how many frags you got during a round or map? I guessing "score" is a politically correct way of saying "kills", but I dont know. Dang, I want a PDF for this game.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

all you gotta do to see your kills is hit Tab. brings up the scoreboard.

ive been playin cs for years, the game is like my religion


----------



## SkizMaroo (Aug 3, 2005)

OK, but when I hit 'tab' and pull up the list it says "score" as opposed to "frags". Now, Ive been taking that as # of kills but I wasnt sure. Im still stuck on the creating an internet game thing. I never played the original CS, but tried CSS when I got HL2. My experience was with Unreal Tournament where it was easy to specify if you wanted your game to be posted on the internet or not. It was also easy to join a game with an IP. I dont see any settings for this in the 'create server' setup menu......Drat!!!


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

alls you gotta do is open up source and hit Create New Game. thatll create a new internet game. _however_, if youre behind a router, no one is gonna be able to join it. you need to forward ports in order to allow outsiders to access it.

technically when you create a server, its automatically available to others. however theyre probably going to have a hard time getting to it unless you tell them the IP. you can make it a private just by throwin a password on.

making your own server is pretty much just good for playing bots.

oooor, theres the option of setting up a dedicated server, which is _really_ made for others to join. dedicated servers are what youre joining when you join some random server. neither kind of server, though, should be hosted on the machine you play on. that just kills everyones performance and creates huuuge lag.


----------



## SkizMaroo (Aug 3, 2005)

in3rt!a said:


> alls you gotta do is open up source and hit Create New Game. thatll create a new internet game. _however_, if youre behind a router, no one is gonna be able to join it. you need to forward ports in order to allow outsiders to access it.
> 
> technically when you create a server, its automatically available to others. however theyre probably going to have a hard time getting to it unless you tell them the IP.


Ok, roger that. That makes sense. So, basically my problem is not having the proper ports open on the router. Thats no prob. Hey, I checked out your site. What maps would you recommend for CSS. I saw you had a few.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

i think i only have one for Source up there, the others are for CS 1.6.

yeah the only one for Source is cs_crackhousenightbeta4, and i *do* recommend it, but i dont think _anyone_ plays it.


----------



## SkizMaroo (Aug 3, 2005)

in3rt!a said:


> i think i only have one for Source up there, the others are for CS 1.6.
> 
> yeah the only one for Source is cs_crackhousenightbeta4, and i *do* recommend it, but i dont think _anyone_ plays it.


Thats cool. I'll check it out and play it on my local network, see what we think. I guess the question is, what ports do I open on my router for internet games. Why is there no manual for this game?


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

SkizMaroo said:


> Thats cool. I'll check it out and play it on my local network, see what we think. I guess the question is, what ports do I open on my router for internet games. Why is there no manual for this game?


read up on this:
http://www.hlds101.com/hlds101/ports.htm
to see what ports need to be forwarded..

read up on this:
http://www.portforward.com./
to see how to open said ports.

and heres your CS Manual :
http://aaltonen.us/archive/2005/01/12/counter-strike-source-strategy-guide/


----------



## SkizMaroo (Aug 3, 2005)

and heres your CS Manual :):
[URL said:


> http://aaltonen.us/archive/2005/01/12/counter-strike-source-strategy-guide/[/URL]


Awesome. Just what I was looking for. Thanks for your help. I'll be checking all that out. :up:


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

in3rt!a said:


> bah, the newest nvidia drivers were givin me hell too... all my videos were washed out and extremely bright... i just rolled back to the 71.89's. hope they work.
> 
> and a 5200 is gettin mighty outdated...


I, too, am having problems with HL2.

I just got a new card...GeForce 6600 256MB...loaded the driver from the CD (71.84) and immediately updated it to 77.72. It was then that the HL2 problem came up. I never did try HL2 on 71.84. Also, games that I could not play on my dying GeForce 4 ti 4600 are now playable, so the new card works.

Am I to understand that I should uninstall 77.72 and reinstall 71.84? Or should I try to uninstall 77.72 and reinstall it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SkizMaroo (Aug 3, 2005)

Dreddnaut said:


> I, too, am having problems with HL2.
> 
> I just got a new card...GeForce 6600 256MB...loaded the driver from the CD (71.84) and immediately updated it to 77.72. It was then that the HL2 problem came up. I never did try HL2 on 71.84. Also, games that I could not play on my dying GeForce 4 ti 4600 are now playable, so the new card works.
> 
> Am I to understand that I should uninstall 77.72 and reinstall 71.84? Or should I try to uninstall 77.72 and reinstall it? Thanks in advance.


Uninstall 77.72 and install 71.84. The latest driver release from Nvidia gives HL2 and Counterstrike:Source hell. I dont doubt that Nvidia is aware of the problem and working on it, so run 71.84 until the next release after 77.72. It wouldnt surprise me to see it fairly soon. Lets go Nvidia, lets go!

Skiz


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

the 77.77's are out. give them a whirl, because i dont feel like it


----------



## SkizMaroo (Aug 3, 2005)

in3rt!a said:


> the 77.77's are out. give them a whirl, because i dont feel like it


Kick ***. I'll let you know how it goes. I knew Nvidia would come through. Thats a big smiley face.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

in3rt!a said:


> the 77.77's are out. give them a whirl, because i dont feel like it


Well, I'd love to...but I'm currently using Windows 98SE. That driver won't work for me. I will revert back to the old driver for now. I should be getting XP very soon and I'll try 77.77.

Thanks for the update, though.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

Dreddnaut said:


> Well, I'd love to...but I'm currently using Windows 98SE.


Get with the _*tiiimes*_ maaan!

windows98 is sooo 1998.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

in3rt!a said:


> Get with the _*tiiimes*_ maaan!
> 
> windows98 is sooo 1998.


Yeah, yeah, I know, I know. I just love Win98. I have to use XP at work and I'm not very fond of it. Oh, well. Like I said, I will be buying XP soon. Promise. 

OK. I downgraded my driver. It got as far as the blurry pic of the town and I got a new error. The title bar said, "Engine Error". The text in the window said, *Internal driver error in |Direct3DDevice9:resent()*. That is typed exactly as it appeared. I received this error before when I first tried to play HL2 back in November 2004. I was waiting for a new video card before trying again.

And, yes, I do have DirectX 9.0c installed.

Any thoughts on what this error means? The Steam forum is sooooo helpful.  I saw nothing but drooling mutants on that forum. Pathetic. I posted this on the Steam forum back around Christmas time and got absolutely no help.

The error shows up after a minute or so on the loading screen with the blurry picture of the town. I actually thought it was going to work, as it got farther than the original error message.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

Apparently, the 77.72 driver is screwing up more than just HL2. I had installed Evil Genius prior to getting the new card. Again, I didn't try it on the new card until I had the 77.72 driver. It would not even load. I tried it this morning and it runs fine on the lower version. I have other games that won't work with the latest. I'll try them later today. Let's hope nVidia gets cracking on a new driver.

Does nVidia have an easy way to report a bad driver, or do you think they're aware of the crappy one that's out there now?


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

well the thing about the drivers is that it doesnt screw up for everyone. every driver ive ever tried has worked fine for HL2, but for whatever reason, one drivers messed up my video. this didnt happen for _everyone_. because everyone has a different hardware configuration, there are gonna be different problems per person. nvidia cant make a perfect driver that will be flawless for everyone. its just that some part of your computer doesnt agree with them, and nvidia cant do jack for you.

this might be another reason to upgrade to winXP. even though you like 98 more, software just isnt designed for it anymore. it could be a compatibility issue.

well i searched the steam forums (which have been a help to me in the past) and i found jack  . i did find a few people that posted the exact same problem as you though. after reading countless replies that meant nothing, the only thing i could conclude is that you just have to *find the right drivers.* i know that sounds stupid, but it just may be that new drivers dont like your computer.

i also think this is directX related... you said you had 9.0c.. try reinstalling it.
i did find this too: Driver Internal Errors.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks. Great article, very helpful. 

Should I just reinstall, or uninstall and reinstall? Plus, how do you uninstall DirectX? Sounds stupid, I know, but I've never had to do that before.

Regarding my OS, I will be upgrading to XP soon. I need to let go and move on, I guess. I just hate paying for another OS when I have one sitting right here.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

well i dont even know how to uninstall directx, so just try installing it again. it should just overwrite everything..

before you do, do this if you havent already:

go to start > run > dxdiag. run the various tests that it has there, and see if anything comes up.


----------



## SkizMaroo (Aug 3, 2005)

in3rt!a said:


> the 77.77's are out. give them a whirl, because i dont feel like it


Well, the new drivers work (77.77). I didnt notice any substantial performance increase, but then I am still running the 5200. Could be worse I guess, I could be running Win98... 

Dreddnaut, seriously, you gotta lose Win98, man. All MS OS's before Win2000 are crap, although I would use 98 before I went back to ME. That was a REAL nightmare, unless your fond of pretty blue screens. XP pretty much kicks butt. Even MS DOS was more stable than any of the Win9x versions.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

OK, I ran the display tests and here are the results:

*The file nvdisp.drv is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). Current drivers tested for a WHQL logo are only available on Windows ME, Windows 2000, and Windows XP. New Windows 98 drivers are no longer tested for WHQL logos.
DirectDraw test results: Failure at step 7 (User verification of fullscreen bouncing): HRESULT = 0x00000000 (error code)
Direct3D 7 test results: All tests were successful.
Direct3D 8 test results: All tests were successful.
Direct3D 9 test results: Failure at step 32 (User verification of Direct3D rendering): HRESULT = 0x00000000 (error code)*

I have done this before and had no problem, so I was a little surprised...in a way. I haven't reinstalled 9.0c yet, I'll wait for your opinion on these test results.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

well it appears that dx9 is givin you hell. go ahead and try installing 9.0c and see if it clears things up...i would anyway.


----------



## SkizMaroo (Aug 3, 2005)

Dreddnaut said:


> OK, I ran the display tests and here are the results:
> 
> *The file nvdisp.drv is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). Current drivers tested for a WHQL logo are only available on Windows ME, Windows 2000, and Windows XP. New Windows 98 drivers are no longer tested for WHQL logos.
> DirectDraw test results: Failure at step 7 (User verification of fullscreen bouncing): HRESULT = 0x00000000 (error code)
> ...


Defintely reinstall Direct X. If you dont have the latest version handy you can get it here:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...20-bfbb-4799-9908-d418cdeac197&DisplayLang=en

This may or may not fix the problem. Im thinking that Win98 is probably getting too dated for your hardware. Particularly your graphics card if you just upgraded to a 6800.

I would try the Dx reinstall first just to see, but I would be seriously considering getting that copy of XP. Support for Win98 has all but dried up and will be completely gone very soon. Good Luck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

I found a copy of DirectX 9.0c on one of my game discs that required it. I used that to install it over the old copy. I tried HL2...same error. I guess you're right - Windows XP is the way to go. Not that I didn't know that, I'm just stubborn.

I'm going to re-run those DirectX tests again, just to see if there are different results. I don't expect there will be.

I'll let you all know.


----------



## SkizMaroo (Aug 3, 2005)

Dreddnaut said:


> I found a copy of DirectX 9.0c on one of my game discs that required it. I used that to install it over the old copy. I tried HL2...same error. I guess you're right - Windows XP is the way to go. Not that I didn't know that, I'm just stubborn.
> 
> I'm going to re-run those DirectX tests again, just to see if there are different results. I don't expect there will be.
> 
> I'll let you all know.


I havent looked into it but Im curious if Win98 supports the latest Direct X releases. If I get a chance I'll look into that.Get that copy of XP. I believe that once you use it for awhile you will never look back. Or if you do, you will shake your head.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

SkizMaroo said:


> I havent looked into it but Im curious if Win98 supports the latest Direct X releases. If I get a chance I'll look into that.Get that copy of XP. I believe that once you use it for awhile you will never look back. Or if you do, you will shake your head.


Quote from Microsoft.com:


> *Supported Operating Systems:* Windows 2000; Windows 2000 Advanced Server; Windows 2000 Professional Edition ; Windows 2000 Server; Windows 2000 Service Pack 2; Windows 2000 Service Pack 3; Windows 2000 Service Pack 4; Windows 98; Windows 98 Second Edition; Windows ME; Windows Server 2003; Windows XP; Windows XP Home Edition ; Windows XP Media Center Edition; Windows XP Professional Edition ; Windows XP Service Pack 1


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

I have a copy of XP on the way...should be here within the week. I will upgrade, say goodbye to my dear old 98SE  , and let you know how it goes.

I also have a new computer on the way, which might help even more.


----------



## SkizMaroo (Aug 3, 2005)

Dreddnaut said:


> I have a copy of XP on the way...should be here within the week. I will upgrade, say goodbye to my dear old 98SE  , and let you know how it goes.
> 
> I also have a new computer on the way, which might help even more.


 Alright, man! What are the specs on your new machine?


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

AMD Athlon XP 3000+
Chaintech 7NJL6 Socket A motherboard with NVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400 chipset
512 MB Ultra PC3200 RAM
120 GB WD HDD 7200 RPM
nVidia GeForce 6600 256MB video card (the one I just got)
Audigy 2 sound card
And, of course, Windows XP

*This will replace my current machine which isn't too bad, just a little old and tired.*

AMD Athlon XP 1700 1.5 GHz
Gigabyte GA-7DXE motherboard
896 MB Kingston PC2100 RAM
nVidia GeForce 4 ti 4600 video card (close to top o' the line at the time)
Integrated sound
80 GB WD HDD 7200 RPM
And, Win98 SE

*What are your thoughts on M-Audio sound cards, in particular the Audiophile 2496? I'm thinking of getting one but I'm still shopping around.*


----------



## SkizMaroo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sweet. You should really enjoy that.

I havent studied up much on the sound cards lately. I've been using my MBs on board audio. Its 6 channel with s/pdif out interface. Frankly, if I upgraded my audio I would have to invest in some more speakers too. Im gonna hold out for another video card first.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

Yeah, I think I will enjoy it, too. I bought HL2 last November as a Xmas present for myself...I found it for $35 right after release...and it's been sitting around, literally collecting dust since then.

I think you're smart to invest in the video card. So the sound might not be super-duper awesome, but it's there. The video is much more important in my opinion.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

i have a pretty expensive sound card:
a Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS Gamer Edition

with relatively cheap speakers.

meh. i just passed my drivers test


----------



## SkizMaroo (Aug 3, 2005)

Dreddnaut said:


> Yeah, I think I will enjoy it, too. I bought HL2 last November as a Xmas present for myself...I found it for $35 right after release...and it's been sitting around, literally collecting dust since then.
> 
> I think you're smart to invest in the video card. So the sound might not be super-duper awesome, but it's there. The video is much more important in my opinion.


Yeah, it pretty much sounds ok. I have a sub so I can feel the explosions. If I was going to do anything on the sound front right now, it would be to buy some surround speakers. If I bought a sound card it would probably be geared more towards recording than gaming. SOmething that would give me 24 bit audio at 96KHz....

Huh, I went to look for an example and stumbled across the Audiophile 2496. Thats a nice card but again geared toward recording as opposed to gaming. Still, if thats what you like I found one for $100 at Musicians Friend. Check out http://www.musiciansfriend.com/srs7/g=rec/search/detail/base_pid/701341/

Way to go on the driving test in3rt!a! :up:


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

*SkizMaroo*,

My friend who home-records uses the Audiophile, that's how I heard of it. He also uses the Line 6 Pod for guitar. Check it out. It's worth every penny.

*in3rt!a!*,

Nice job with the driving test. :up: First try?


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

indeed, first try. im good like that  

thanks for the kudos.


----------



## SkizMaroo (Aug 3, 2005)

in3rt!a said:


> indeed, first try. im good like that
> 
> thanks for the kudos.


LOL...it took me 3 trys. Everytime I would go, I would get nervous and do stupid things. I seem to recall giving the lady who finally passed me a hug.

Dreddnaut: Man, those Pods are awesome. I run my axe thru a Digitech ValveFX preamp. Its a tube driven preamp with the full array of digital effects. I run that through a mixer and straight into my computer. Works great. But I guess thats a bit off topic.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

this whole post is off topic. does somebody still need help with CS:Source?


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

SkizMaroo said:


> LOL...it took me 3 trys. Everytime I would go, I would get nervous and do stupid things. I seem to recall giving the lady who finally passed me a hug.
> 
> Dreddnaut: Man, those Pods are awesome. I run my axe thru a Digitech ValveFX preamp. Its a tube driven preamp with the full array of digital effects. I run that through a mixer and straight into my computer. Works great. But I guess thats a bit off topic.


I passed it on my first try and a lot of my friends took at least 3 tries. I'm the man, I guess.

I'm saving up to get a guitar Pod and a bass Pod. About $500 total. I plan on making a CD of original music, which I've been writing since high school (1987). Email me at [email protected] if you want to chat more about this.

Yeah, this is getting off topic, so let me steer it back on a little. About my possible DirectX problem, do you think a reformat of the current HD would solve it? HL2 is the only game I've had an issue with but other games, which don't work now, have been no problem before on this machine with the current configuration.

Let me know what you think and I'll report back if I reformat and when my new machine comes in. Boy, I can't wait.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

i was always under the impression that a reformat could solve any problem. downside is, theyre just a pain in the ***. if youre up for it, go ahead and reformat, _*however*_, since you got a new machine comin, i wouldnt bother reformattin the old.

are games the only thing that really dont agree with the computer?


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

Yeah, it's pretty much games that are a problem. The computer is old and a little tired, though. My new machine is going to be games only so the old one should be able to hold its own for a bit longer.

I'll let you know.


----------



## SkizMaroo (Aug 3, 2005)

in3rt!a said:


> this whole post is off topic. does somebody still need help with CS:Source?


I think Ive pretty much got everything I need for the time being. I just got started with the Hammer Level Editor, and I'll have lots of questions on that. Have you fooled around with that at all?


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

is it the source hammer editor or worldcraft for HL1 engine games?


----------

